# Draw length on nuclear ice



## Pelfery (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought my Son a nuclear ice for Christmas. I will take him to the archery shop to have everything tuned in next week but in the mean time, I would like to get it close. I know when Santa comes Saturday, my Son is not going to want to wait until Monday to go to the archery shop for adjustments. My question is on adjusting the draw length. It came factory set with 1 screw @8 and the other between 1&2. I need to use module #6 to get a desired 19 1/4 draw length. Where exactly do I put the 2 screws? Just want to make sure I dont screw anything up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Depending on the how the mods are for being machined, remove the screws and move the mod to the indicated draw length. The holes then should line up for the where the screws go. Note, most bows are in half inch increments. So 19 inches should be the setting. And you should have gotten a manual with the bow if bought new.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Pelfery said:


> I bought my Son a nuclear ice for Christmas. I will take him to the archery shop to have everything tuned in next week but in the mean time, I would like to get it close. I know when Santa comes Saturday, my Son is not going to want to wait until Monday to go to the archery shop for adjustments. My question is on adjusting the draw length. It came factory set with 1 screw @8 and the other between 1&2. I need to use module #6 to get a desired 19 1/4 draw length. Where exactly do I put the 2 screws? Just want to make sure I dont screw anything up. Thanks in advance.


To get to 19 1/4 DL you need to make sure the mods are on #6 and the string on post A will get you 19-29# draw weight . 
On post B " for lower draw weights you can put it on #4 mod to get it to 19 15/16" DL or mod #5 for 18 7/8" DL both with a draw weight of 14-23# . The timing will probably be of as will cam lean check those especially cam lean before you pull it back even the first time . I have seen plenty of these derail because of this. If you need help let me know. 
Hope that helps 
Scott


----------



## BOSS-MAN (Sep 20, 2006)

*draw length adjustment*

do you have to put the bow in a press or can you just take the screws out and turn the module? i know that may be a stupid question but all the bows i have ever had needed to be put in a press to adjust.


----------



## 300Magnum (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys.....referring to the attached, it may be a dumb question, but I am unsure how to change the draw length on the nuclear ice. I have the manual, and it says that "Module 8" needs to be used to set a draw length of 15 inches. It is a rotating module, but I am unsure of exactly where I need to line up the number 8 hole on the rotating module. Do I line it up with the directional post.???


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

The cable posts have lines through them that you line up the #8 with, the timing dots are on the cam to help time it up


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

Old post but oh well. Trying to adjust the length for my son. Very poor instructions or else I'm just not that smart. He will be under the "B" setting. Gonna adjust him closest to 18 2/3" as I can. I have the manual and it shows different lengths and different modules. But when I look at the bow, each cam has 2 different screws in them. For example:

Top cam has a screw in numbers 4 and 8.
Bottom cam has a screw in numbers 3 and 8.

I guess I was expecting to just see a screw in each one and if the module 5 was needed you would put a screw in 5 on both the top and bottom.

Can someone please throw me a bone and help me figure this out? Can't be this hard, just missing something (important obviously). THANKS


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

Shoot, anyone? He wants to go shoot tonight again.


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

ttt and thanks


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

ttt and thanks x 1,000,000


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking for help here as well - I've never tinkered with my own bow, just let the shop do it. They did a terrible job on my son's DL when I got it back in August, was too short then and way too short now. Don't really want to take it back to where they didn't get it right the first time, and need to be able to do it myself anyway so I can adjust the bow for him as he continues to grow.


----------

